# Directv iphone app will not let me register my iphone for GenieGo



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I have both the Directv app and GenieGo app on my iphone. The GenieGo app sees my network and I am able to download shows to my iphone.

The GenieGo app now has a title page that says it has been integrated into the Directv App. When I try to register my iphone in the Directv app to be able to see my saved shows on the GenieGo I get an EXTERNAL PROCESSING ERROR: Reason Invalid Request: 902. Invalid ID or Password.

My credentials are correct. Is GenieGo fully integrated in the Directv app? Is it buggy? Any fixes?

Thanks


----------



## murf52 (Oct 9, 2015)

I was able to register both my iPhone and an Android tablet. Haven't seen any bugs, but a couple annoying behaviors. When I registered my Android, it acted like it was a new device, so I removed my previous (GenieGo) device. Now I could no longer get access to my previous content. Fortunately, I hadn't removed it from my DVR, so no loss.

Most annoying is that DirecTV replaces the recorded commercials with new ones, that you can't skip. In fact, the 30 second skip control is missing from the interface. Don't like this at all. I've been watching shows with commercials in them on my PC, which doesn't have GenieGo integrated into it yet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrfatboy said:


> I have both the Directv app and GenieGo app on my iphone. The GenieGo app sees my network and I am able to download shows to my iphone.
> 
> The GenieGo app now has a title page that says it has been integrated into the Directv App. When I try to register my iphone in the Directv app to be able to see my saved shows on the GenieGo I get an EXTERNAL PROCESSING ERROR: Reason Invalid Request: 902. Invalid ID or Password.
> 
> ...


Do you have an ATT and DirecTV bundled account? You may need to use your access ID

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Do you have an ATT and DirecTV bundled account? You may need to use your access ID
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


No Bundle account. I do have them separate though.


----------



## triplej84 (Jan 23, 2016)

I was having the same issue with the new iPhone app since December. I resolved the issue by doing the following:


1) Reset password on Directv.com. I made my DIRECTV credentials match my AT&T credentials. (I'm not sure if this step was necessary but didn't want to leave it out).
2) Signed out of DIRECTV app on iPhone from the settings menu within the app.
3) Signed into the app using the new credentials
4) Clicked on playlist in the app from the app's menu and clicked the "My Downloads" tab in the playlist
5) Clicked on the button to register my iPhone
6) Signed in again using my new credentials
7) The app then walked me through the steps of syncing with my Genio Go\


I hope this helps. My guess is the only steps that are needed are signing out of the app and signing back in to resolve the issue, but if not at least you have all the troubleshooting steps I took.


----------

